# Bailey's not very happy :(



## I<3Charlie-chi (Feb 25, 2011)

He's looking very depressed and he keeps licking his sutures








He really doesn't like my sons old vest!


----------



## leiahrandy (Jan 18, 2011)

awwh its okay . cute though!


----------



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

oh my gosh...he looks so much like my Alvin! Soooo adorable
mine really aren't thrilled with wardrobe attire unless they are cold or afraid:coolwink:


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi so glad the rough is behind yall hes cute in your sons hand me downs


----------



## I<3Charlie-chi (Feb 25, 2011)

leiahrandy said:


> awwh its okay . cute though!


Thanks  x


----------



## I<3Charlie-chi (Feb 25, 2011)

Mel's chi's said:


> oh my gosh...he looks so much like my Alvin! Soooo adorable
> mine really aren't thrilled with wardrobe attire unless they are cold or afraid:coolwink:


Thanks! No he really wasn't impressed, I left him it on through the night hoping it would stop him licking but when I came down this morning he'd got it off! He's back at the vets tomorrow but I might have to go today to get him a collar to stop him licking! X


----------



## I<3Charlie-chi (Feb 25, 2011)

sheilabenny5353 said:


> hi so glad the rough is behind yall hes cute in your sons hand me downs


Thanks, he seems alot better today. The worst is over, I hope! X


----------



## jaromi (Sep 2, 2008)

Poor wee man,hope he feels better really soon....The collar will do the trick my little poppy had to wear one when she got spayed last month and it was so small she didnt mind it at all......


----------



## I<3Charlie-chi (Feb 25, 2011)

jaromi said:


> Poor wee man,hope he feels better really soon....The collar will do the trick my little poppy had to wear one when she got spayed last month and it was so small she didnt mind it at all......


Thanks, he should be back to normal soon, I'm counting down the days lol! He's being pretty grumpy growling at poor Charlie! X


----------

